# my collection as of 2010



## maclovin baby (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 26, 2011)

Very nice! You have a wonderful collection and variety. I love all your blushes!  And the Hello Kitty and other pink colourful baskets are fun!  I can only find white, clear or black around here!!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 26, 2011)

You have a really nice collection. I also love your baskets. The Hello Kitty ones are adorable.


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 27, 2011)

Wonderful collection, esp the shadows and the brush containers - so cute!<3


----------



## maclovin baby (Feb 27, 2011)

[quote name="ElvenEyes" url="/forum/thread/173814/my-collection-as-of-2010#post_2089333"]	Very nice! You have a wonderful collection and variety. I love all your blushes!  And the Hello Kitty and other pink colourful baskets are fun!  I can only find white, clear or black around here!!  Thank you for sharing!
[/quote]  Thanks I got them at Target $1 bin.


----------



## frankieluvsmac (Feb 27, 2011)

I love your colection & I love Jem It was my favorite cartoon.


----------



## nychick1384 (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice collection!


----------



## lenchen (Feb 28, 2011)

love your collection! very creative storage ideas..


----------



## Sequinzombie (Feb 28, 2011)

wow! you have a nice collection going!


----------



## babycoconut (Mar 23, 2011)

Your brush set is adorable! Your blush set is to die for.


----------



## maclovin baby (Mar 24, 2011)

babycoconut said:


> Your brush set is adorable! Your blush set is to die for.



 	thanks love


----------



## maclovin baby (Mar 24, 2011)

jem and rainbow brite were my favorite


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome collection!


----------



## dinah402 (Mar 24, 2011)

I wish my collection was as big as yours.


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 24, 2011)

Great collection!


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 27, 2011)

Great collection!!


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 30, 2011)

LOVE THIS! and I LOVE how your pallets are colour coordinated!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 30, 2011)

whats the beauty powder in the top right corner next to marine life if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## maclovin baby (Mar 30, 2011)

to banana1234:
  	of course i dont mind its mac briar rose from the venemous villains collection,thanks


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 30, 2011)

amazing!


----------



## keetuh (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice collection! Where did you get your Hello Kitty Brush Holders?


----------



## alexheartsmac (May 2, 2011)

so jealous!


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 2, 2011)

Love it !!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 6, 2011)

I love your brush holders!!!


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jul 6, 2011)

SHADESTICKS- i wish i was into makeup b4 they discountinued them, NYX jumbo pencils arent as good sadly


----------

